# Abit of advice... 35/36 weeks preemie



## Kerrie-x

Hey ladies, i posted a few weeks back about having a preterm baby due to a terminal illness i have.. I went into preterm labour last week at just 32 weeks & 5 days which lasted 4 days, i was given a growth scan at 32 + 6 and she was estimated at 4lb 13oz :cloud9:, also was given steriod injections but they managed to stop her coming with lots of medication... I'm now being induced in the next 2 weeks (36 weeks at the latest), i get my date tomorrow. I'm guessing my baby is estimated at a really good weight and will be over 5lb... I know all babies are different, but how long (min/max) will she need special care, if any?? I just want to hear other mum's experiences with their 35/36 week preemie xxxx


----------



## Lottie86

Findlay was born at 35 weeks and was in hospital for just over 2 weeks. A family friend had a preemie at 33 weeks who never even went to special care so every baby is different. 

I hope your LO is one of those who needs no time in SCBU or just a day or two :hugs:


----------



## Kerrie-x

I'm praying they let me go to 36 weeks, then she will most probably reach the 6lb mark and have a much better chance of not needing special care, what did your LO weigh at 35 weeks xxx


----------



## Laura2919

There is another post similar to this. 

We couldnt tell you how long roughly it would be because all babies are different. 

My girls were in NNU for 4 weeks exactly born at 29 weeks, My friends boy was 37 weeks and was in for 18 days, My other friend had her baby at 35 weeks and he didnt need any special care. 
It all depends on the baby! I met mothers in NNU whos babies were born very young and needed lots of care and babies who were born at the same gestation as the twins that were in there for nearly 11 weeks!! 

I think you need to have this baby and not have an 'estimated' time cos you could be severly dissapointed with the outcome which is a possibilty with a preemie!


----------



## Laura2919

Kerrie-x said:


> I'm praying they let me go to 36 weeks, then she will most probably reach the 6lb mark and have a much better chance of not needing special care, what did your LO weigh at 35 weeks xxx

Weight doesnt really come into it. My friends LO was born at 37 weeks as said and was 6lb9oz!


----------



## Kerrie-x

Laura2919 said:


> There is another post similar to this.
> 
> We couldnt tell you how long roughly it would be because all babies are different.
> 
> My girls were in NNU for 4 weeks exactly born at 29 weeks, My friends boy was 37 weeks and was in for 18 days, My other friend had her baby at 35 weeks and he didnt need any special care.
> It all depends on the baby! I met mothers in NNU whos babies were born very young and needed lots of care and babies who were born at the same gestation as the twins that were in there for nearly 11 weeks!!
> 
> I think you need to have this baby and not have an 'estimated' time cos you could be severly dissapointed with the outcome which is a possibilty with a preemie!

I did state that i know all babies are different, i just don't have a clue what to expect so was coming here for abit of advice. I KNOW i need to have this baby but at this moment in time, an 'estimated' time is all i have to go off


----------



## Laura2919

My post wasnt meant to be rude, I am just telling you that its better to not have any expectations! like you said all babies are different so there aint much point in asking really. 
There are other girls on here that babies were born at 29 weeks and were in hospital for a longer period and some whos babies werent!


----------



## Kerrie-x

Yes i understand that... i'm just trying to get an insight on what to expect, and this is my only way of getting any sort of idea.. x


----------



## Laura2919

Well I can tell you NNU's can make you feel scared and terrified but all the staff are there to do their very best for your baby and they are also there to help you and she would be in the best place there. Hopefully she wont need to be in NNU for too long.


----------



## mummy3

I have had 2 35 weekers, they were 6lb1 and 6lb10 so pretty big but both were in scbu for a week due to jaundice and hypoglycaemia for my son. Generally at 36 weeks hopefully baby shouldnt need to go into scbu, at 35 weeks they will want to check baby out but theres a good chance scbu wont be necessary. My daughter (35weeks) initially went straight to the ward with me, she went to scbu the following morning as she was bright orange:dohh:
If you do have to go to scbu try not to be too worried, I know its scary but they really take care of you:hugs:


----------



## Olivias_mum

the NICU my daughter was in didnt admit 36 weekers over 2kg who were otherwise healthy, breathing ok etc they had 35 weekers who also never had to be in SCBU, the vast majority of babies born at 35 weeks who were in SCBU whilst we were there were home within a week or so (just establishing feedings,jaundice etc) hope that helps xxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

hey hun, glad to see Maddison is still hanging in there and not attempting another bid for freedom! My wee one was a tad earlier 33+4 and in SCBU for 17 days as the girls have said it varies greatly, not neccesarily dependent on gestation or weight but more on feeding concerns, jaundice and assistance with breathing which my lenghthen your stay.

Id imagine your very anxious and unsure what to expect and want to be ready for SCBU if she needs a little help, id also suggest you be prepared that your labour may need to end in a section. I personally felt that accepting that for us, it needed to happen, helped alleviate our anxiety even though we had a few hours between being told he was coming that day, but I can sympathise that after labouring for several long hours to then be rushed to theatre is very very scary. In which case you also need time to recover.

Let us know how you get on tomo, hopefully she can stay cooking for a while longer - good luck xx


----------



## xerinx

My lil man was born at 36 weeks but was big 8lb11oz.

He needed no help at all. His breathing was fine but he wouldnt take breast. Something thats changing now :)

He was slightly jaundice after coming home on day 3 but it lasted 2 days and then went.

Hes absolutely fine now :)

When i went in for my section i asked the mw will he need special care ect and she said that honestly she didnt know. That some babies do and some dont. We were lucky i guess :) Hopefully you will be too :hugs:


----------



## EMYJC

My son was born at 34+6 and was 6lb 2oz luckily. He went into SCBU for one week due to hypoglycaemia and mild jaundice, didnt need to have phototherapy. he is now home and thriving. Just had him weighed and he is now 8lb 6 and 5 weeks on Sat. Good luck xx


----------



## Kerrie-x

Thanks ladies, just got my induction date for the 3rd March at 36 weeks, i have a last growth scan on thursday, Its all seeming so real now its finally booked in, im so glad im able to get to 36 weeks, as long as she doesn't have ideas to try coming early again xx


----------



## Laura2919

Well we all have our fingers crossed that she stays in until your induced. Every day in there is another day she will be stronger


----------



## Mellage

Finlay was born at 36 weeks and they let me home the next day, i think we were lucky


----------



## phamony

Congrats!!


----------



## 25weeker

I was born at 35 weeks and weighed 4lb 13oz was in for 5 days. I was treated for jaundice the first couple of days.

I probably would have been home earlier but this was in the olden days when mums stayed in hospital 5 days after giving birth :rofl:

I hope ur lo needs little/none assistance.

Good luck.

Xxx


----------



## Hotmum

My son was 34+4 =)
was in NICU for 1 week, special care another week...

But every baby is different ! He had jaundice and one or two apnea spells ( so they wanted to keep an eye on him ) he had phototherapy too...
but everything went good I think, of course you are emotional not bringing baby home, BUT take it easy, they do GREAT after ;)

( I do know a girl born at 35 in my neighborhood who only stayed for 3 days !)

It really depends hunn... Hopefully you can bring ur baby home with you :)


----------



## Kerrie-x

Wow I posted this over a year ago lol, I had Maddison at 36+1, she was jaundice and after a couple of days she had developed an infection to her cord so we spent the first 8 days in hospital. she is now a gorgeous 14 month old x


----------



## Diznylnd

Kerrie-x said:


> Wow I posted this over a year ago lol, I had Maddison at 36+1, she was jaundice and after a couple of days she had developed an infection to her cord so we spent the first 8 days in hospital. she is now a gorgeous 14 month old x

Good to hear that you and Maddison are well! And if I'm right you ticker says your pregnant again!!! Congrats.


----------



## MUMOF5

Evie was born at 34 weeks exactly, she was in for 2.5 weeks but that was because she was small for dates (3lb 12oz) and had an infection, she was only 4lb when they let her out, so its not so much how much they weigh, the main criteria for letting them go home is that they can maintain their own body temperature, breath on their own and are feeding well. 

My friends twins were born at 35 weeks and went home the day after birth because they could do all of the above. The steroids will really help with your babys early arrival. Good luck, hope all goes well for you :hugs:. xx


----------



## AshleyDawnn

I had a 36 weeker November 30th due to a major complication, he was not growing in fact he was shrinking he went back 4 weeks in size in just 2 weeks. he was born at 4lbs 13oz got a 9 out of 9 on the apgar test only had slight jaundice so he was sent to the ward with me for the first 24 hrs and they saw that he wasnt able to keep his sugar levels stabalized so they took him to special care for 36 hours and then he got released. he had to go back every morning to see a pediatrician for his jaundice levels for almost a week but now hes fine his jaundice is gone his sugar levels are stabalized and he is breast feeding very well. so it really all depends on the baby. i wish you luck with everything though i hope it all goes smoothly. just remember if your baby does need special care that its the best place for him, you dont want your baby being released until you know its safe to be bringing him home with no doctors :D


----------



## brooke28

My twins were 35 weekers, and spent 17 days in NICU. But my daughter had severe IUGR and was just over 3 lbs. My little boy however, was 5 lbs. 3 oz.

I also had steroid injections at 31 weeks due to preterm labor, so we didn't have any lung or breathing issues. Their biggest issues were eating, and needed feeding tubes for a few days. And maintaining body temperature. My daughter really struggled withthis because of her small size.


----------



## Brownbug

Had my baby boy at 35+3 days, weighing 5 lbs 4 oz. He was in the incubator on oxygen for about 6 hours. A couple days later he had dropped to 4 lbs 10 oz, and was jaundiced, so he went under the billy ruben light for 2 days. We were in the hospital for 7 days, and now that we're home, we're being closely monitored by my doctor, but things are looking good!


----------



## Mrs_Random

My LO was 35 weeks and weighed 5lb 14oz.

He was in special care for 2 days but we stayed in hospital for a week.

I hope everything goes ok. Sorry to hear you are ill and hope all goes well with baby.


----------



## littlestar85

My LO was born at exactly 36 weeks weighing 6lbs 4oz. Never knew the reason why he came early, but was incredibly grateful that he was absolutely fine. Needed 12hours of photo-therapy for jaundice but that was it. x


----------

